# Information about Washington D. C.



## kblesmis (Dec 29, 2009)

I was accepted into American University recently and though I have been to D. C. twice, I am intensely uncertain about living there. I'm not scared of being physically harmed, just of not knowing anything of actual use about the city. 

So I need information about living in D. C. For background - I live in a town in East Texas with just over 2,000 people. I've visited major cities all over the U. S. so I have seen life beyond the cow pasture, but visiting and living are two completely different concepts. The information I need pertains to subjects such as: Where do you buy groceries (I live in Walmart and Brookshires land), how does the metro work, where are places I should never set foot in, how late is it to stay out...anything you might think of use.

Thank you for any responses, it is most helpful.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.wmata.com/rail/

Above is everything you'd want to know about the Metro. It is interlinked with a good bus system also.

Since I've only been to DC on business and tourist trips, I can't give good advice about living there. I'll bet there is an office or group at American University that has the job of helping and advising people in your situation--Check their website for something like "new student programs" or go 1970s on us and call their operator on the phone to ask! 

Congrats on getting admitted to a prestigious university!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

There are a bunch of DC and Virginia folks on the board, I'm sure they'll chime in with good info.  And I agree with my evil overlord, the school should have an office that will have the stuff you need.  But remember one thing, if you feel uncomfortable in a neighborhood, go with your gut feeling.


----------



## kblesmis (Dec 29, 2009)

I've poured over the school's website and found excellent information for on campus, just not as much as I would like for around the city. Thanks


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I live in the Northern Virginia suburbs, but I don't really know much about DC (except that they have a great hockey team). 
Congratulations, and good luck to you!

*Rock the Red!!!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kblesmis said:


> I was accepted into American University recently and though I have been to D. C. twice, I am intensely uncertain about living there. I'm not scared of being physically harmed, just of not knowing anything of actual use about the city.
> 
> So I need information about living in D. C. For background - I live in a town in East Texas with just over 2,000 people. I've visited major cities all over the U. S. so I have seen life beyond the cow pasture, but visiting and living are two completely different concepts. The information I need pertains to subjects such as: Where do you buy groceries (I live in Walmart and Brookshires land), how does the metro work, where are places I should never set foot in, how late is it to stay out...anything you might think of use.
> 
> Thank you for any responses, it is most helpful.


Do you know where you'll be staying?

Betsy


----------



## a7dk (Jan 17, 2010)

I lived in Old-Town Alexandria (across the river in VA) and worked in DC for about 6 years. Now I live in Albany and would really, really love to move back there after I finish grad school. DC was, for me, a magical place, full of beautiful architecture and interesting people moving about everywhere on foot and bikes, on buses and metro trains and yes, in cars...beware the ones in cars - traffic there is ridiculous. 

Check out the website the other poster put up about the metro - it is the best public transit system I have used. (To be fair, I haven't used any outside of this country). The metro is simple to use, with a color system (no train numbers, just colors) and the trains are generally clean and the stations safe. The only complaint I have about it is that (at least when I lived there, from 1998-2004) it doesn't go everywhere. If you're going someplace (or living someplace) in the suburbs, you may have to walk for awhile or take a bus. 

There are some parts of DC proper that are very dangerous, and you don't want to be wandering around those parts by yourself at night, and there are other parts that are very nice, but you won't be able to afford living in those places, unless you are financially better off than most college students! I imagine you will end up on campus or in some nearby VA/MA community. They are much more affordable. 

If you have specific questions, I'd be happy to talk more about it - it's my favorite place in the world!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They've added some new extensions, but the Metro still doesn't go everywhere, but it's better in the last five years.  The website www.wmata.com is pretty good, you can put in your starting and ending destination addresses and it will give you the bus & rail routes to use and the time it will take to get there.

The museums are mostly free here, a fantastic perk.  I'm sure American University has a forum for students that you'll be able to join to learn a lot.  Also, consider Facebook.  There's bound to be an AU network on Facebook.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I live in Arlington. . . .good place to live, I think.  There are a number of apartment complexes 'downtown' that have easy access to metro.  But it's on the blue/orange line so not particularly convenient to AU which is in NW DC. . .even more NW than Georgetown -- closest metro station is Tenley Town on the red line. . .Generally considered a fairly good section of the city. . . .but you still probably don't want to wander around alone at night. Much of the housing is single family but I'm sure there are apartment complexes and/or student housing units near campus. You might check and see if they have a page for new students -- a lot of colleges are setting up Facebook groups.  You might also see if you can locate a realty company that has offerings in the neighborhood.

AU is kind of out of the 'city' though still DC. . .and what you need to know about the streets close in is that Constitution and Independence run east/west across the middle.  North/South Capitol runs, well, north/south.  The city is thereby divided into quadrants NW, NE, SE, SW.  Generally numbered streets run north/south numbered from Capitol Street.  Letter streets run east west numbered from the National Mall - which is bound by Independence and Constitution.  When you specify where you live you must say what quadrant because 7th St. NW is very different from 7th St. SE.

There are other roads that go no particular direction -- that's what confuses most people.  Well, that and the traffic circles, reputedly part of the design to be able to serve the secondary purpose of defensive points.  Buses and Metro Rail are pretty easy to use. . . .get a SmartCard as soon as you can and keep it filled -- you can use it on almost all public transport and don't need to carry cash.  You can register it as well, so if it's lost you can get the value on it replaced.

Really, the University should be able to help you best with things immediately in the neighborhood of the campus.  Beyond that, you just have to explore.  I tend to almost never drive in DC. . . .since our church is in SW and my husband works there, if I have to go somewhere I plan to park there (free!) and metro to wherever I need to go.  Traffic in the 'city' area is almost always heavy, and you will have the occasional road closure for a motorcade when someone important needs to get somewhere.

When will you be moving here?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I worked in DC right out of college for several years. It was a fantastic area to be a college grad in. I would be thrilled if my kids were accepted into American University, it's a great school. I wouldn't even blink about them living in the city on their own. It's a very safe place, IMO, and a great place for a college student to live. There are many grocery stores within walking distance, I wouldn't even bother with the metro or bus for that. Maybe once a semester or so you'll go to do a big stock-up on groceries, and for that you might use a taxi or friend with a car, or something, but for everyday you'll be fine with the smaller local stores.  There's a SuperFresh a few blocks away on 48th st. 

In college, I think you would use the Metro for going out with friends and sightseeing, in which case it can take you wherever you'll need to go. I know when I was in college, I had very very little use for my car. 90% of my outings were on foot, and my school wasn't nearly as metropolitan as American University. 

Congratulations on your acceptance! I hope you give it a chance, DC is a fabulous city, lots of fun and full of opportunity.


----------



## kblesmis (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you! 

I'm feeling much better with every post. There are facebooks for the residence halls and the debate team, but I haven't found one (that people actually use) for inquiries from students. American has been wonderful about answering questions; there were two or three chat sessions that you could log on and talk to students and admissions people to answer anything, but the topic was skewed more towards applying than anything else.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations on being accepted!  

I think that many of the details of daily life will fall into place once you find out where you'll be living.  The apartment buildings in DC are often either very expensive or somewhat run-down, so unless there's some kind of student housing or the school helps you find something both good and affordable, you may end up living in the suburbs.  The closer-in ones (Alexandria, Arlington) can also get pricey, so you might have to do a little searching.  I'm sure the school has an office that will help with finding something.  If you're close to the Metro, or if you do find something in DC proper, you definitely won't need a car in town.  They also have Zipcars, an hourly car rental with pick-up and drop-off locations all over town, for those occasions when you want to make a shopping trip out of town.

Like Ann, I know of free and fairly well-hidden parking in town, so I just head there whenever I have to go in, and walk from there.  Much better than circling for hours and then paying big $$ for parking.  So if you do take your car, scouting out something like that close to where you spend most of your time is well worth it!  Lots of people who live in DC itself don't have cars though, just like in NYC.

And you know that once you're here, quite apart from the supportive AU community, you'll have a dozen or so local KB folks to call on for advice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Spring in Washington, DC can be very beautiful as things start to bloom....

Betsy


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey congrats!  AU was on my lists of colleges, so you are lucky.  I did visit the campus and indeed it is rather away from the main hubub of the internal city, but after living 3 minutes away from the Capital I had a differnt skew on things.  Though if my memory is correct, you could walk to a small grocery store not too far off from main campus and my tour leader at the time told use that there are a lot of AU shuttles that takes you pretty much where you need to go.  I highly suggest dorm life as 1) they are a lot nicer than most I've seen and experienced and 2) it's easier for your first and even your second year.

I lived in the city for a while during my intern days, and in a small closet sized apartment where nothing worked and walked to a small grocery/mini mart type store down a couple of blocks on good ol' Capital Hill.  Then I lived more permenantly in the total out skirt boarders of Alexandria.  Both areas were safe but I think if you just use common sense it won't be a bother.  Though I will pass on this advice all of the new DC interns got, never-ever go too far into SE DC.  Though we (a group of 6 from my office did go for a party) and it was a bit of a shock to find it so different and not in a good way.

DC is great!  I never found myself really needing a car, met tons of people from around the globe, and had lots of fun and interestig times.  I learned a lot about the differences my first year there like hurricanes/tornados, wind chill factor, manners on the metro, and just plain to laugh more at myself still feeling on the outside.  But after a year or six months younger to be a DC'er and it never leaves you.  I still travel back and forth from Seattle to DC, and try to at least once per year.  

You are so lucky because I am sure you will have an awesome time!

That reminds me I should make some plans for my return trip to DC soon.

Tris

PS.
Get a metrocard, it is easy, never expires and makes traveling on the bus and metro a breeze!  Oh and stay on the right hand side of the escalators when you enter or leave the Metro.  The left are for people who are in a rush or want to walk on the escalators (if they are working which is half the time).  My friend mistakenly stood on the left and before I could pull her over to the right, a couple people promptly and suprisingly chewed her out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Congratulations! I cant help you at all. I live in Maryland. When visiting DC I never, ever drive. I always take the metro. 

I look forward to you coming to some of our get togethers. We always have a good time (and you get to see lots of pretty Oberon covers.)


----------



## Rebekah (Oct 9, 2009)

I grew up in small town East Texas, too, and now live in MD about a half hour to DC.

Your cost of living in general will be more here.  It sounds like you'll be living on campus, which is good.  If you wind up renting in the area, it can be very expensive compared to East Texas prices!  

The DC Metro is one of the most user friendly that I've experienced, but I haven't used it during rush hour, so I don't know how crowded it gets compared with other cities.  If you're in DC proper, you can get by without a car, but not so much in the suburbs.  If you do decide to bring a vehicle, parking and traffic is a lot more challenging than Texas.

DC is a great place to experience a wide variety of cultural activities, food, etc.  Take advantage of your time here and explore the region.  The map is smaller here.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Since you're going to be a student at American University this may not apply, but summer is DC might be the true Hell on Earth.  Hot and humid.  Think of 1,000 Saint Bernards breathing on you all at once, and that's summer in DC.  Also, I've heard DC now has the worst traffic in the country, beating out L.A. and New York.

I lived in Maryland and Virgina, on the border with DC, for many many years and I'm very happy to be out of there.  But a few years while at University should be fine.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geemont said:


> Think of 1,000 Saint Bernards breathing on you all at once, and that's summer in DC.


LOL! So true... but that image cracks me up.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Geemont said:


> summer is DC might be the true Hell on Earth. Hot and humid. Think of 1,000 Saint Bernards breathing on you all at once, and that's summer in DC.


lol, excellent description.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Geemont said:


> summer is DC might be the true Hell on Earth. Hot and humid. Think of 1,000 Saint Bernards breathing on you all at once, and that's summer in DC.


lol, excellent description.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I personally have no problem with DC in the summer. . . . .but, I like hot weather. . . . . . . .


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

kblesmis said:


> Tris, you are awesome. In fact, all of you are. It would be nice to meet other people with Kindles. It's reminiscent of when I bought the first generation iPhone and would rejoice every time I saw a person with one. Now, everyone has an iPhone. Hopefully the Kindle will be near or just as prevalent in a few years.


You can post your meets in advance to have more members also


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I personally have no problem with DC in the summer. . . . .but, I like hot weather. . . . . . . .


That's the only time to visit DC, really. NOt a very enjoable place during colder seasons, IMO>


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I personally have no problem with DC in the summer. . . . .but, I like hot weather. . . . . . . .


Ha, Ann I agree with you! I was shocked I the very first time I went to DC. Then I loved it more. I even wore a lot of my jeans and carried a light jacket during the summer. The jacket was for when I freeze due to the pounding A/C.

Tris


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

That's the sometimes annoying thing  --  you can't just dress for the August temperature and humidity, but have to carry a jacket everywhere for the over-airconditioned stores and offices and restaurants.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Last summer it seemed to me that there wasn't as much freezing of the A/C as usual. . . .which I was quite happy about, thank you very much.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I feel that the weather has been more moderate in the summer for the last few years.
It used to be that the last two weeks of July and the first two weeks of August had 90+ temperatures and 90+ humidity.

Not so bad lately.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

True, last summer especially was pleasantly spring-like almost all the way through...  which is probably why most places kept the A/C at reasonable levels.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> True, last summer especially was pleasantly spring-like almost all the way through... which is probably why most places kept the A/C at reasonable levels.


That and perhaps people realized that A/C costs are way down if you only cool to say 78 instead of 70.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, another major thing I notice and a lot of my part of the country notices, DC'ers don't smile.  Okay, it is most likely a big city thing, but when you pass strangers on the street or what not, where I live if you make even the slightest eye contact...98% of the time you smile and it is recipicated.  In DC they just look at you odd!.  

My friend would also like to add DC'ers walk fast, I say it's walking with a purpose.

Like I written before, the little differences you notice.

Tris


----------

